# Walley Fishing Rod



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I am looking to get a new rod. I mostly fish rivers and I am looking for something less than 80 dollars. I mostly jig. What kind of rod and reel set up should I get?


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I forgot to mention I mostly fish for walleyes


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

I run 6' to 7' one piece med. action rods. As for your price range, you will probably get some good quality rods even if you go to a hundred bucks. Also, what kind of guarantee do they have? You can go with a few differnt companies! Check them all out. The big thing is don't buy online unless you have used that same brand before!!!! Not every fishing rod is built the same even if its a lite, med. or med. heavy action!!! Go to the stores and try them out for yourself!!!! I have acutally tried rods in stores with jigs and my own reels that i'm using to give me the feel i'm looking for! Balance and small reels makes the rods better. :thumb:


----------

